# Wood Pellets for Bedding?



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey everyone! :wave: I was wondering if anyone has tried using exclusively wood pellets (woody pet, equine pine, etc.) for goat bedding. I have used them in my in my guinea pig cages for years and like them for that but was wondering what the pros/cons for using them in goat stalls would be. 

With spring coming, keeping bedding dry is a major issue and I think using these pellets could be part of the answer. Depending on the responses I get, I might try them for a few weeks and then report back here with my results. 

Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would love to know as well..... good question....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's ok, but I have ended up using one bag of wood pellets on the bottom of the stall with one bag of shaving on top of the wood pellets. With just the wood pellets it gets too dusty and the goats end up coughing. It's also not as comfortable for them to lay down on just wood pellets. I don't buy the woody pet because it is more expensive and you get less in the bag.

But when you mix the shavings and wood pellets together is works great!! Oh and make sure you get soft wood pellets. You can't use the hard wood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RunAround ...thank you so much for the insight ....it is very appreciated... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

RunAround said:


> With just the wood pellets it gets too dusty and the goats end up coughing.


Yeah, that's one of the things I was worried about--in the GP cages I use a srapy bottle and mist the bedding to keep it from getting dusty but it would be a lot to do the entire goat shed everyday.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have bought bags of the wood pellets that you put under water to "fluff" them up and put it down as bedding but we haven't used them yet though.


----------

